# 2007 VW Polo in Black Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.........someone asked recently if I had any more clean ups on the go. Here is one from a few weeks ago, It's a 07 VW Polo 1.2 E 5 Door in Black Magic Pearl. Overall in not bad condition with a few light dents here and there and a couple of trims missing. Here we are as I got it......

DSCN3603 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3604 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3605 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3606 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3607 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3608 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3609 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3610 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3611 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3612 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3614 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3615 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3616 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3617 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3618 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3619 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3620 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3621 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3622 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3623 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3624 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3625 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3626 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3627 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3628 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3629 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3630 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3631 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3632 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3633 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3634 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some more progress shots very soon......

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Here we go - usual process applied to get rid of all the grime, tar & grease etc......

DSCN3635 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3636 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3637 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3638 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3639 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3640 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3641 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3642 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3644 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3645 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick test on the very flat paint.......

DSCN3648 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3649 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3651 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3652 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3654 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3656 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Roof very flat and marred.....

DSCN3657 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lookin a bit deeper......

DSCN3659 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Next Day working outside polishing for a change!

DSCN3660 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3661 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3662 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3663 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3664 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3665 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3666 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3669 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3670 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3671 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3672 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All polished and Wheels done.....

DSCN3673 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3674 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3675 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the interior.......

DSCN3676 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3677 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3678 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3679 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3680 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3681 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3682 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3683 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Sorry no interior on going shots - here it is as I left it for the night.....

DSCN3689 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3691 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Have got some finished shots when refined and completed. Will post up very soon.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Some great 50/50 shots there, great results looking good so far.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

All Done....they are quite a few........

DSCN3803 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3802 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3801 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3800 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3799 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3798 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3795 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3794 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3793 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3791 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3789 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3787 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3786 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3780 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3779 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3778 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3777 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3776 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3775 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3774 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3773 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3804 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3806 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3807 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3808 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3813 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3771 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3770 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3769 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3767 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3766 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3764 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3763 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3762 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3761 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3760 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3759 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3758 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3757 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3756 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3755 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3754 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3752 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3751 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3750 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3749 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3748 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3747 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3746 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3745 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3743 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3742 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3741 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3740 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3739 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3738 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3737 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3735 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3734 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3733 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3732 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3731 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3730 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3723 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3725 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3729 by John Appleton, on Flickr

That's it - thanks for looking if you got this far!

Cheers


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep em coming, you almost keep this site going Charlie, excellent work as always,


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

What a difference! That came up great.

Top work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks great as usual Charlie


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome work


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Brilliant attention to detail.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As always chum, fantastic. Roughly how pong would it take you to do the works on a car like the polo. BTW the new wheel trims make a massive difference. 

Cooks


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant as always:thumb: and I agree that the trims really bring it bang up to date


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

great work as always OKCharlie :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job as always fella and that will make a great little run about for some body


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow Charlie, any chance you could tell me what you used product and machinewise from start to finish ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Good work, as per usual  

I really do enjoy your threads, keep it up!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome work!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The usual high quality work, a BIG OK from me Charlie :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Cookies said:


> ...BTW the new wheel trims make a massive difference.
> 
> Cooks





nickka said:


> ... and I agree that the trims really bring it bang up to date


:lol:

After all that, all Charlie need to have done was the wheel trims?!? 

Inspirational stuff Charlie

Just the kind of car I'm keeping an eye out for my soon-to-be 17 son



PS

Those wheel trims - make the car look wow! (not a **** take, they do!)


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Great work.

I'm rather interested as to how much would this standard of work would cost a paying customer to have their car cleaned to this very high standard ?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking job again. Always pleased to see a new ok Charlie post. The devil is in the detail.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Sweet work Charlie. Talk about polishing £££'s into the value of the car.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many Thanks for your comments - much appreciated!



Cookies said:


> As always chum, fantastic. Roughly how pong would it take you to do the works on a car like the polo. BTW the new wheel trims make a massive difference.
> 
> Cooks


Thank you......hard to say how long it takes really as I never rush around and it depends on if I have a full day to clean or just a a few hours that particular day. I suppose a couple of days really.



nicks16v said:


> Wow Charlie, any chance you could tell me what you used product and machinewise from start to finish ?


Thanks - as mentioned before in some other posts I have done here my main product brand used is Autosmart.

Exterior De Contamination - AS G101 for general cleaning, AS Ali Shine on the Wheels and occasionally Malco Brake Off for more heavily soiled Wheels. AS Finish on outer plastics Wheel Arches and Engine Bay, AS Tardis for Tar and Heavily Soiled Door Hinges. Clayed with a MF Clay Cloth and AS Purple Clay for heavily contaminated Paint. All used with a Variety of Brushes and MF Towels.

Polishing - well quite a variety of Pads/Menz Polishes depending on the particular paintwork. Applied with a Rotary.

Interior - AS G101 again for general cleaning after a intense dry vac and lots of different brushes. All wet work extracted with a Wet Vac and left to dry overnight.

Detailing and refinement - Plastics, Tyres & Rubbers dressed with AS Highstyle, Windows cleaned with AS Glass Cleaner. Door Shuts etc polished by hand with AS Mirror Image.

Hope that helps.



Ceejay21868 said:


> Great work.
> 
> I'm rather interested as to how much would this standard of work would cost a paying customer to have their car cleaned to this very high standard ?


Thanks - be interested myself. Maybe a DW professional may give you an idea.

Cheers.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome transformation Charlie, that could pass for a new car 

The difference in the paintwork is superb 

One thing I've always noticed though, is that you put wheeltrims face-down on the gravel....surely it would be better to place them face-up, to avoid the risk of any damage, even though I realise you'll be careful when laying them down.

I once had a go at tyre fitter for putting my mint unmarked wheel trims face down on the floor!


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Looks a completely different car. Great work and great results.


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

Absolute top job, looks like it is just out of the showroom! 

Also, any chance you could send me on some more pictures or that of that little make up cover marquee type thing that you use to do the cars in as I am interested in doing something similar.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brilliant stuff


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Awesome transformation Charlie, that could pass for a new car
> 
> The difference in the paintwork is superb
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for that. To be honest the only reason they are face down is to show how clean they are on the reverse. I am ultra careful with them as you can imagine especially on the stones. I will probably photograph them down amd up next time but thanks for pointing it out.



David_Melv said:


> Absolute top job, looks like it is just out of the showroom!
> 
> Also, any chance you could send me on some more pictures or that of that little make up cover marquee type thing that you use to do the cars in as I am interested in doing something similar.


Thanks for your comment. The garage I purchased from Machine Mart on a VAT free weekend they had. Here is the link - it shows more pics and I think there's Video on too showing it being put up.

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-cig1220-heavy-duty-instant-garage/

Cheers


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant. Are the trims official VW ones? Makes a real difference and together it looks like a brand new car. Top job.

On a side note, also proves how well Polos age! 


Typed on a phone


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Fantastic turnaround as usual and a great advert for AS! 

Nice to see the garage the right way up! :thumb:

Geoff


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Brilliant. Are the trims official VW ones? Makes a real difference and together it looks like a brand new car. Top job.
> 
> On a side note, also proves how well Polos age!
> 
> Typed on a phone


Thanks for that - the Trims were from a large on-line car accessory company that do replica trims. Definitely make a difference.



Cy-Zuki said:


> Fantastic turnaround as usual and a great advert for AS!
> 
> Nice to see the garage the right way up! :thumb:
> 
> Geoff


It is! Thanks for your comment. Should get a commission from AS - :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have you been up to much recently matey, seems a bit quiet on here without your excellent posts?


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Funny I was just thinking the same!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Have you been up to much recently matey, seems a bit quiet on here without your excellent posts?





Matt D said:


> Funny I was just thinking the same!


Hi - yes I've been tidying up a few. TBH i haven't posted them up as I thought most people are probably fed up of seeing the same thing time after time.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Subscribers to Detailing World wanting to see cars detailed - in the words of Stephen Mulhern... *Unbelievable!* :thumb:

Love your work Okcharlie and enjoy the transformation of 'normal' 'everyday' cars for a refreshing change from 'new car prep' of 'dream motors'


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi - yes I've been tidying up a few. TBH i haven't posted them up as I thought most people are probably fed up of seeing the same thing time after time.


Nope. Bring it on chum. I love seeing the tired looking cars tidied up.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

okcharlie said:


> Hi - yes I've been tidying up a few. TBH i haven't posted them up as I thought most people are probably fed up of seeing the same thing time after time.


No! As the other guys say - do please post them up  I'm just a newbie at posting here, but have long enjoyed seeing your refurbs (probably my favourite thing on the site!).

Speaking as the owner of a decidedly "ordinary" car, seeing a selection of decent but not fancy motors getting overhauled to such a high standard is great motivation for me to put the effort into my own daily... :driver:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Nope. Bring it on chum. I love seeing the tired looking cars tidied up.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


+1 absolutely :thumb:


----------



## pimpslap (Dec 5, 2005)

More Please :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Nope. Bring it on chum. I love seeing the tired looking cars tidied up.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


+37

Your threads are fantastic mate!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi - yes I've been tidying up a few. TBH i haven't posted them up as I thought most people are probably fed up of seeing the same thing time after time.


Now way Charlie, we all love your threads, get them posted up....NOW!!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

What sort of pop-up work space are you using? I need something like that in my life!!


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I really enjoy your write ups, so please feel free to post more.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments - appreciate that. Will post up something soon.

WP_20160507_11_45_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man John. I'll get a cuppa and some chocolate digestives.

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You'd have thought we would be bored of them now wouldn't you, but you'd be wrong! Can't get enough of them.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments...



VenomUK said:


> What sort of pop-up work space are you using? I need something like that in my life!!


Sorry only just noticed this - It's a Clarke Garage bought from Machine Mart. They do various sizes etc but best to buy when they do a VAT Free weekend offer. The only other thing I bought was some planks to brace the base together to stop flexing. Hope that helps.



Mother-Goose said:


> You'd have thought we would be bored of them now wouldn't you, but you'd be wrong! Can't get enough of them.


Many Thanks - appreciate that.


----------

